# Call for Works



## Arcomis (Aug 10, 2009)

*Instrumentation*
Solo Flute (including Piccolo, Alto, Bass) or Flute and Piano (or Harp)

*About the call*
Composers are invited to submit scores for inclusion in a new print and online publication being launched to celebrate the Flute. This is the culmination of a year-long collection of scores that began in the run up to The Arcomis International Flute Event 2011, an international music festival that took place in Cardiff at BBC Hoddinott Hall and Wales Millennium Centre on April 1-3, 2011.

Scores will be selected for publication within the printed and online versions of The Arcomis Flute Album and also for performance at the launch concert that will be part of the Elektrostatic Flute Concert on May 16 at the Colston Hall 2 in Bristol.

*How to submit your scores*
Entry to the competition is free for those submitting scores through the Arcomis online publishing system (use discount code free-score-upload at the end of the Google checkout process). Scores can be sent via email to [email protected] whereupon an invoice for the £7.50 administration charge will be raised.

Subject to editorial approval, scores will also automatically be eligible for online publication and sale as part of the Arcomis scores collection unless composers request otherwise. You can view the collection at: www.arcomis.com/publishing

*Deadline*
Monday March 12, 2012

*Further information*
Full information on the Arcomis International Flute Event 2011, including the first Flute Album concert, is available at: www.arcomis.com/flute and information about the Elektrostatic series of new music concerts can be found at www.elektrostatic.org

The Arcomis scores collection is a quality online searchable catalogue of new music scores that are available for download and purchase in printed format to the general public. As part of the submission process composers set both the download and print prices of their own scores. Arcomis can take care of enquiries from any interested parties on behalf of the composer. In addition composers earn commission for each copy of their score that is downloaded or purchased from the Arcomis site.

www.arcomis.com


----------

